# BEGINNER



## CoosaHunter (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey my name is Ethan and I am 14 years old. I live in the northwestern part of Georgia. I am planning to go hunting on October 22 because that it the beginning of the gun season. I am supposed to be hunting at my best friends house with my dad who has also never hunted before. We have heard to take some doe urine but we don't know where to put it. We have also heard to put on wilderness deoderant and wilderness soap. My friend has a pond at his house but it is about 150 yards from his house. We are not hunting from a tree stand. I was planning on using my Charles Daly 20 guage shotgun with a deer slug but I can't go out and buy anything on such short notice. What are some tips or hints for me to bag my first buck on my first trip. Like where do I need to set up and what do I need to do the night before. What time do I need to arrive at my spot..etc...

Thanx


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome

Wow that is a bunch of tough questions to answer. North Dakota and Georgia differ a great deal in hunting style and patterns. Here is a link on big game hunting from this site http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/deer-hunting/

If you are hunting stationary, you will need to camo yourself (scent and skin)and any movements you make. as a rule deer are very alert and will notice even the slightest movement. Doe urine is only good if it is from a doe in esturus and you know for sure the rut is on. Under those conditions it will bring a buck in. Scent Lock makes a spray to spray your clothing with. they also make a full line of clothing and cleaning products.

You can use all of the scent cover you want and if your setup is wrong it will not make any difference. You will want to determine the most probable direction that the deer will come from and set-up in that general area WITH THE WIND IN YOUR FACE! this is called being down wind. if you choose to use a ground blind the dark holes that are designed to shoot out of are 100% deer spookers! get some matching camo net and cover the holes and attach it so you will still be able to move it to shoot.

Any movements you make should be in ultra-slow-motion.

There is so much more that could be written, Please read some of the articles from the link above and if you have any more questions post them up.

Good Luck!!

Bon


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I dont know about the full camo thing, remember safety! Haha maybe some orange would be good! If its the start of deer gun season.Maybe you and your dad are rushing this, if you have the money, buy a nice deer rifle and take some time sighting in. Early mornings and evenings are best for deer movements. And everything bob told you about the wind is a good idea. They are expecting you to be hunting them, and they are going to be alert. Maybe walking heavy traveled deer trails and thick cover would be a good idea during the day. Always watch for a dark spot, or something out of the ordinary. And know your target before you pull. Dont forget all the supplies you are going to need to field dress your deer in a timely manner. And have fun, be safe


----------

